# Super thin hair.



## Bombheart (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm fifteen. My whole life I've had really thin hair, and a very small amount.

I never really worried about it until a friend of mine told me it looks like I'm going bald.

I don't have a bald spot anywhere, but when I part my hair, it's really noticable. (My camera broke, so no pics. =( Sorry.)

So I usually stay with a normal middle part to avoid looking too weird.

The natural texture of my hair is horrible. I have really frizzy, puffy hair, that has a slight wave to it. So I tend to flat iron my hair every day. If you saw the first Harry Potter movie, remember Hermoine's hair. Except worse.

I really want a thickening shampoo that WORKS.

As for the texture of my hair, if you know of a dream-conditioner that'll help, go ahead and tell me. I don't want to flat iron my hair, but I'm not going to school looking like this.

eh. =(


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know much about thickening shampoos. Have you done any of the following:

Only shampoo - no conditioner.

Don't use any styling products - can weigh hair down.

Use colour or highlight hair - can *swell hair shaft.*

Keep hair in layers rather than one length.

Basically, the less you do with your hair, the better. But consider colouring.

Hope this helps.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 22, 2008)

i suggest you don't use your flat iron everyday, and use a heat protector.

don't use conditioners except once in a while on your lengths, or it will kill your volume.

consider asking for some layers in your hair. also don't part it to the point we see a clear space in your hair, if you catch my meaning.

use gentle shampoos, i don't know of any good thickening shampoo, alas. the volumising ones are good but i don't like them much.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 22, 2008)

I used to get extentions and the lady that did my hair told me that alot of people get extentions due to medical conditions or just flat out thin hair. I know your only 15 and may not have the funds or interest to do this but I thought I'd throw the option out there for ya


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 22, 2008)

Thin hair runs in my family. My brother has had a receding hair line since about your age. My hair falls out in large clumps but luckily it isnt noticable yet. We went to a specialist in California and well basically there isnt anything we can do. My mom has bald patches but she teases it so you cant really tell. She even asks me sometimes if you can see the patches, lol. As for thickening shampoo, my bf uses it and I dont know why he does b/c he is turning bald and it doesnt work, in my opinion (he is older than me so I dont really care). He also uses rogaine and all it does it make his hair slimy, lol. I dont have the heart to tell him it doesnt work on him. However, my brother used it and whoah it worked so well doctors were amazed. It works on some people, thats what my old dermatologist used to say (the one here, not in CA)


----------



## Pipsweet (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a similar problem, and I'm currently using Bumble and Bumble's thickening shampoo (which smells lovely) and Herbal Essence Conditioner on my ends. People will tell you not to use conditioner, but I think as long as you use it only on your ends you'll be fine - with your hair texture and the amount of time you use your straighteners, you cannot afford to not use conditioner. Just keep trying thickening shampoos and conditioners, and maybe visit a doctor if you think it could be related to your diet/lifestyle etc. I'm also investigating supplements in pill format (like Perfectil) that encourage your hair to grow thicker as well as strengthening your nails and clearing your skin. =)

Oh, also, re: styling products. It's not a case of don't use them, just avoid overuse. Serums and anything that promotes shine _will_ weigh your hair down, tho, so steer clear of them.


----------



## girly_girl (Jan 24, 2008)

I read in a book of mine that says thin hair needs products that give volume. Also there is a article that is wrote by Dr. Jeffrey Epstein, a plastic surgeon and expert in hair restoration in New york city and Miami that says: massage your scalp while shampooing, this stimulates the follicles, which encourages the hair to grow.

flip your head and brush dry hair from root to end. Do this every other day.

Exercise. A pounding heart pumps more blood to your hair follicles.

Try Nioxin hair care products for fine or thinning hair, including shampoo, conditioner, and several other products.

Use head &amp; Shoulders or nizoral shampoo several times a week to help block the effect of testosterone at the scalp level, which may help slow down hair loss and promote hair growth.

Take B vitamins, biotin, and zinc, which play a role in promoting healthy hair growth. They're commonly found in multivitamins designed for thinning hair.

one asprin a day may promote hair growth.

Hopefully this will help!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you considered taking vitamins? I would recommend biotin, I'm taking it myself as well as many of the girls on this forum. There isn't a HUGE difference but a significant difference nonetheless in terms of hair growth and hair strenghtening.

If your hair is falling out awfully a lot then maybe the current shampoo you're using is too harse. I just recently switched to organic products and I only wished I had done so earlier! An all natural shampoo beats any other drugstore volumizing shampoo I've ever tried.

For the time being I'd say try to work with what you have going on already. I agree with what *Carolyn* said; layers add movement and body as opposed to hair that is all one length.


----------



## duke.bailey (Jan 25, 2008)

I suggest you use like a volumisng mousse but one that's not heavy or that will defeat the purpose. You can try using a heat product on your ends and blowdrying your hair upside-down (you'll get a sore neck but it's worth it), and then add a bit of hairspray if neccessary, but this'll give you good volume fairly easily. Hope it helps XxX


----------



## nappygurl (Mar 28, 2008)

There is this all natural scalp oil that is really good for thinning or slow growing hair. It's for all hair types but if you're caucasian you would have to apply at night and wash out in the morning. I can't post links on here so just google either accelhairation or superior lengths. Hope this helps!


----------



## nursie (Mar 28, 2008)

i have thin fine hair and always have, and honestly my opinion is all those thickening vitamins/oils/treatments are NOT going to change anything about what is growing out of my scalp...its just genetic. when my husband and i went snorkeling in the carribean i had a sunburned SCALP because my hair is so thin and fine

but there ARE products that create the TEMPORARY ILLUSION of thicker hair.....volumizing/root lifting spray (i use the root lifter spray by Tresseme, smells nice and does just as good a job as any of the many more expensive ones for sale in salons)...i spray it on damp hair and then blow dry my hair with a round brush.....bend over and fluff my hair when dry, spray with a firm hold hair spray while im still standing on my head (figuretively, not literally



), and voila volume

for the poofy frizzy ness.............a good silicone smoothing serum on damp hair JUST THE ENDS ONLY! if you get any of the serum on your roots, your hair is going to lay flat and just look limp and oily (or at least mine does)......work it through the ends of your hair while its damp, comb it through to distribute and use that round brush while you aim the blow dryer at it to smooth out your hair

i also flat iron to get extreme smoothness after all that seruming/round brush blowdrying

i hope some of my advice helps, but try a few different products and techniques to see what works for you and good luck!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 29, 2008)

i have hair like yours and this is what i do....

condition every day but use a really light conditioner that is made for volumizing hair and not a lot.

only shampoo once every few days (this is for the frizz factor)

start experimenting with diffrent parts i wear a shallow side part and brush most of my hair to the back of my head so it looks like i have more hair than i really do.

Try getting layers.. they make my hair looks more volumous and could help yours. lastly start experimenting with styling product cause straightning oyur hair will just make it look flater i would sugest garnier fructise curl gel it comes in a green tub with a dark green top...

lastly the shampoo and conditioner i would sugest would be the aveda pure abundance shampoo

and i would also sugest some sort of volumizing spray for your roots, or you end up not liking my gel sugestion a volumizing mouse for your waves.


----------



## so_cliche (Mar 30, 2008)

Have you tried Henna.


----------



## TangleFoot (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi, I just read this message and thought that I would add my two cents worth of advice. I don't know how long ago you posted - hopefully you already have your thin hair problem solved.

It sounds like I have hair that is very similar to yours: thin yet frizzy and coarse, yet mine is also naturally curly. Yikes! You can see the skin of my head through my hair. It's a pitiful sight. My teenage daughter wanted to help me with my problem (embarrassed maybe?) and found a product for me that actually does help it look like my hair isn't as thin as it really is. I believe she just did a google search for makeup that helps thin hair. There are probably lots of different brands to choose from - I just know that it works for me when I didn't think there was anything on the market that could help.

I don't know if you had considered this option or not, but if not it's at least worth thinking about. I'm so glad I have a smart (and computer savvy) daughter!

Good Luck!


----------



## perlanga (Jul 8, 2010)

I have thin fine hair also, which is even worse because it falls out due to a thyroid issue I have! This is the stuff I do to control the amount that falls out!

1. I use GNC ultra nourish hair pills- I promise I don't lose nearly as much hair as I used to with them and it also grows it out faster.

2. when your hair is wet always comb from the bottom up, you'll lse much less hair this way.

3. Get your hair in layers, your hair will look much fuller.

4. Use a heat protector to minimize damage and breakage

5. I used Pantane Thick and full and I could really tell my hair was much bouncier and full.


----------



## aquarian_moon (Jul 9, 2010)

so much good ideas


----------



## wunnymush13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Some great ideas here, but I have another.

When parting your hair, how about make it a messy part to help show less skin?


----------



## Mixie87 (Aug 8, 2010)

I use CASTOR oil, raw castor oil that you eat. It really works, google it for more info.


----------



## Emma123 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thin hair needs even more care and attention than those people luckier enough to have hair in abundance. Having thin hair is all about creating an illusion, an illusion that in fact your hair is thick, luscious and glossy.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Aug 10, 2010)

I only shampoo my hair - I don't use conditioner. Every other day I rub in some Moroccan Oil.

When I need volume I:

rub in some extra strong mousse (I use Catwalk)

then spray with volumising &amp; texturing spray (I use Sexy Hair)

then blowdry upside down with a paddle brush.

I finish by bending down, flip my head/hair upside down, spray the underside with a hairspray (I use Nexxus Brush through hairspray), flip back &amp; then gently brush into style. Another quick hairspray when I'm happy with the style &amp; away I go.

This gives me nice volume that ppl comment on (well they say how nice my hair is - not how voluminous LOL)

I have almost shoulder length razor layered hair which when I use this technique, just falls into place &amp; looks great without much effort. The layers really help with volume.


----------



## Jordan Parsons (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm 15 to and my hair is sooo thin I never thought it was possible. I've never known anyone else to have the same problems I do with my hair. I can't curl it even with hair spray, I can't put it up into a pony tail with out people at school asking if I have cancer and its hard because I don't and no one understands how bad it is to have to deal with this. My homecoming is coming up and there is nothing special to do with my hair, like always, and I do have nicknames at school and it is hard. I've had extensions once and they hurt so bad because adding that much weight to the little hair that I have and it hurt so bad I had to get it taken out because they were causing my headaches and it was pulling out my hair but I wanted to keep them because I could do so many things with my hair and it mad me feel better about my self and it was beautiful. But it didn't last long. I know how u feel and it sucks so bad.


----------



## mistygem (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree with Dragonfly; keep your hair in layers, not just one length. This way, your hair will look like it has more volume than it really does. And maybe you should stop flat ironing your hair everyday? Straight thin hair = more scalp. Also, you might wanna try some volumizing hair mousse. As for actual hair "thickening" products that work, I know of none.


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 8, 2012)

I gotta say--as bad as frizzy, puffy hair sounds, isn't that the definition of volume? You should definitely stop flat-ironing--not just for the health of your hair, but wouldn't it accentuate thinning? 

Sometimes, frizz is just curly hair that can't reveal its true nature because the hair itself is too heavy. I had a friend with frizzy, long hair--but she got a short, layered haircut and it really brought out her beautiful natural curls. Find a small salon in the city that has talented barbers who understand hair, and will know how to work with your natural texture.

Change the hair products you use, and how you use them. You really shouldn't shampoo your hair every day--it just doesn't need to be stripped of moisture every single day. If conditioners are weighing your scalp down, only use them where you need them (which is really, the middle and end of your hair). I never have conditioner on my actual scalp, because if it leaves residue it'll just weigh your hair down.

This might sound random, but make sure your scalp itself is healthy. Avoid shampoos with harsh surfactants like sodium laurel sulfate--if you have sensitive skin like me, it's awful for you. I have dry sensitive skin prone to eczema, and my scalp is no exception. A few months ago I started using some random shampoo that irritated my scalp, and my hair started falling out like crazy. Gross, but keep that in mind.


----------

